# Grain Free Snack



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Need some suggestions on which ones are good. Maybe one I can make! Thanks in advance....I just love you all!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The sweet potato chews can be good! Mine love them.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

My grain-free treats for the dogs are pieces of meat with a touch of fat on them usually. That or other human food--veggies or fruit. Banana is one of their favourites.

They really love liver (chicken or otherwise) baked in the oven in aluminum foil but I cut it up after it cools and refrigerate/freeze some of it for special training treats. 

I also buy them bull pizzle sticks (always makes me laugh--though I'm not certain that's really what they're made of). I love letting guys know that my dogs like to chew on "pizzle". lol

I think all of the packaged treats I give them do contain wheat or oats, barley, etc.: 

Charlee Bear Cheese & Egg treats -- first ingredient is wheat flour
Fruitables treats -- I think they all contain oatmeal, pearled barley, etc.
PC Nutrition First Biscuits -- first ingredient ground barley


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Donna, do you have a Pinterest account? I just got involved in it and have found some really great treat recipes under the Pets category. You need an invite to create an account (which I can do if you want to PM me your email), but you can see everything without an account. It's great!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Leigh, I just PM'd you.....I think I sent it to you anyway!!!


----------



## WinstonsMom (Oct 27, 2011)

Winston LOVES Zuke's Mini Naturals!!!!!! No corn, wheat or soy, and they are only 3 calories per treat! He will do anything for them!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Try veggies. Micky loves green beans, carrots, even grape tomatoes. Also, most of the freeze-dried liver treats would probably be good. Especially Carnivore Kisses by Stella and Chewy's.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zukes are not grain free...just in case you didn't check the ingredient list. :thumbsup:


Have you ever tried Bravo? LOVE Bravo. All free range meats. The Bonus Bites are what I give for a regular treat. Currently Lobster is the favorite flavor of choice. But they love them all. Warning though, the lobster stinks like ca-raaazy. And I hate seafood and gag at the smell. But I still give it to them because I see how much they love it. The salmon and cod is not nearly as odoriferous. lol But there are other flavors then seafood. Also I LOVE Bravo Bonus Bites. We use them here at the store for Basic Obedience. Super tiny pieces perfect for clicker training or whenever you are doing a lot of treats for training. I don't sell all the flavors at this point but you can see all the flavors that are available on my web store. I'm sure you can find a local specialty pet boutique in your area that carries Bravo. It's one of the best.

Bravo Bonus Bites

Bravo Training Treats


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WinstonsMom said:


> Winston LOVES Zuke's Mini Naturals!!!!!! No corn, wheat or soy, and they are only 3 calories per treat! He will do anything for them!



Psst...if you aren't needing truly grain free treats, you may want to look at Toy Temptations. Check out the ingredient list vs. Zukes Mini Naturals. All organic and much higher quality treat then Zukes, and they have less then 1 calorie per treat. I actually break them in half for my babies. :innocent:

Toy Temptations

Or their new Organic Tid-Bitz. My 3 go nuts for them. They have the consistency of raw cookie dough and work great if you ever have to hide a pill in something. :thumbsup:

Organic Tid Bitz


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wellness makes jerky type treats that are grain free I think they are called pure rewards. They aren't big but I cut them in half and use for training. Louis loves the venison and salmon but there are a ton of flavors.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

These are great. They're a nice size too, only problem is they're really hard to break in half if you don't have good hand strength.






http://www.petco.com/product/115775/Blue-Buffalo-Wilderness-Trail-Treats-Grain-Free-Dog-Biscuits.aspx

*Blue Buffalo Wilderness Trail Treats Grain-Free Turkey Dog Biscuits, 10 oz.*
1.25" X 1.25"
Turkey, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Calcium Ascorbate (a natural source of Vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Salt Calcium Carbonate.
*Blue Buffalo Wilderness Trail Treats Grain-Free Salmon Dog Biscuits, 10 oz.*
1.25" X 1.25"
Salmon, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Calcium Ascorbate (a natural source of Vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Salt Calcium Carbonate.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My favorite grain-free treats to give Bailey are freeze-dried meat treats, like the kind made by Stella & Chewy's:

http://www.amazon.com/Stella-Chewys-Carnivore-Kisses-Freeze-Dried/dp/B002JG2024/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1321198510&sr=1-13


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I gave Ollie some freeze-dried lamb lung and he loved it. He acted like he didn't feel good a bit later so haven't given him any more.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I make chicken 'jerkey' as a special treat for my twirps. Cook skinless chicken breast , once cooked slice thin arrange on cookie sheet and put in oven at lowest temp.( This dehydrates them) I filp them a few times . 

When I had Missy and she became diabetic, it was suggested I give her green beans for a treat. I was shocked that she LOVED them!! absolutely loved them! Mind you the twirp was fussy... they had to be frozen cut . For some reason she'd not touch the raw nor the cooked.. nor whole, nor the french style...only the frozen cut ( yeah she was an odd little duck LOL )


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

*Sweet Potato Fries*

Truman LOVES Sam's Yams Sweet Potato Fries. The only ingredient is sweet potato. I also give him frozen peas and green beans. And once a week I slice up a bunch of carrots and celery and boil them for about a minute in chicken broth so that they are still a little crunchy and put a couple in with his dry dog food. He loves veggies.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Do they eat the frozen beans and peas or do they have to thaw out?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup we also love Sam's Yams sweet potato chews and also Fromm's makes some grain free cookies that we love.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Yup we also love Sam's Yams sweet potato chews and also Fromm's makes some grain free cookies that we love.


Tammy mine also love the ones from Fromm's. I'm so glad to hear your two eat them just fine. Mine do too. But they don't sell well here for me for my customers with toy breeds. People seem to think they are too big for them. My guys love it when I give them big treats. I think they are thinking to themselves, 'JACKPOT!'. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Do they eat the frozen beans and peas or do they have to thaw out?


 
Donna, Truman likes them frozen.


----------

